# Pork Butt fat content ?



## jerrykr (Aug 21, 2008)

How much fat content do you guys think the average pork butt contains?  I like to use around 30% fat in my german sausages, and can pretty easily estimate what I have going in with beef.  I've never been too sure with the pork butts however, so am hoping someone has an idea.

Thanks!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 21, 2008)

30% is the given around here, in a pork butt


----------



## jerrykr (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, I wasn't too sure.


----------



## nogoer (Aug 29, 2008)

I always thought pork butt and chuck were basically 20%...i certainly could be wrong though and i think i should go reread some stuff to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I always have the problem figuring fat in chuck. Pork butt is really easy to trim and seperate fat/lean to figure out how much of each is in any given butt. Chuck though always seems to be more dispersed and harder to trim and figure the fat content.


----------



## jdr37 (Aug 29, 2008)

For you pulled pork gurus :
I've got a 9 pounder I'm gonna smoke for pulled, but am gonna be really pressed for time. Would it affect the flavor/texture/tenderness if I cut it in half and smoke it in 2 pieces? How much fat should I leave on it?
jdr37 in Florida


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

all the sausage guys around here will tell you a non enchanced butt, will average 30% fat content, perfect for sausage making............


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

jd...........yeah.......its okay...........wait a minute.........this must be BONELESS?......with a bone in.........not sure on that one dude........also i never really trim my butts........i smoke fat side down (the fat cap ), and let it drip into dutch's beans underneath.......LOL


----------



## jdr37 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeh Dude, it has the blade in it  --  if I cut it I'll have to figure out getting by it  --  I wouldtn't want to mess up my band saw!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

heck, that aint going to hurt the band saw.........saw RIGHT thru that bone.............tho its going to leave a mess, cleaning it up.....LOL..............

you should be fine then..........BUT, if one half has a larger bone than the other, it MAY be diff finishing times.........interesting experiemtn........make sure you take q-view of the entire progress, that will make a VERY interesting thread............i see POINTS in your future......lolol


----------



## eddie2 (Jan 22, 2016)

pork butt needs extra fat pork shoulder has just the right amount


----------



## ol smoky (Jan 27, 2016)

why do these 8 year old threads get brought up and replied to


----------



## Dogboystoy (Apr 22, 2021)

ol smoky said:


> why do these 8 year old threads get brought up and replied to


Because it is still relevant.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 22, 2021)

Fat in a pork butt will generally run 20% by weight, not volume. People confuse the two, but all sausage making should be done by weight. Fat weighs less that lean because it has less water content. 10% vs. 75% water. The volume makes no difference. Go by weight.


----------

